# What herbs to grow and how many?



## goosander (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi all, thinking about growing some herbs at home (for cooking) and wondering whether its best to have a small amount of a lot of herbs or a large amount of a few herbs.

Also, which herbs to start with.

Thanks!


----------



## giggler (Jun 9, 2017)

I think it is a regional thing. Here it is hot! so I grow Basil and Parsley. and Rosemary is a bush that is used for Landscaping in yards so I just go snip some bits off my neighbor's bush. Are you growing in Pots or a garden?

Eric, Austin Tx


----------



## goosander (Jun 9, 2017)

Pots and I think I'll have room for about 10 or so which means I could have one each of the main ones or 2-3 plants of a few key herbs.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 9, 2017)

I grow Parsley,Sage ,Rosemary ,Thyme ( purposely listed in that order), Basil, Oregano, Bay Leaf, Chives ( Not sure if considered an herb)

I grow more basil and parsley than the others
Im big on making tabouli, which calls for a hand full of parsley at a time, so I grow a decent amount since it wouldn't grow back quick enough for me to use it 
Basil also, when i used ( pesto and other pasta dishes), I usually use a cup or two at a time.

The others , the recipes don't call for as much ( although usually when using fresh you have to use more in the recipe than what they would call for if using dry).

Most of my herbs are grown in submerged pots, to keep them contained, organized and it looks nice too.

Can also grow a few different herbs in one larger pot.

my sage plant is huge, and I only used like 10 leaves a year.  Problem is the plant is going to do what its genetically programmed to do, so in most cases, its difficult to just grow a little.  By the end of the season, I usually have enough to give to everyone I know.

In my area:
Sage, chives always survives the winter 
Rosemary, thyme and oregano sometimes survive the winter 
Parley also survives the winter, but goes to seed almost immediately after 
Bay leaf, basil do not survive 

Parsley freezes well
Thyme, bay leaf, oregano, sage and rosemary dry really well ( and maintain their flavor)

Left side of pic is my herb garden in early spring( from a few years ago ).  Once July kicks in, I have to keep busy to prune them so they don't take over the whole herb garden.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 9, 2017)

We grow herbs and some exotic stuff based on usage. Rosemary, basil, parsley and thyme are always going (we really don't have a winter). We also have a Kaffir lime tree for the leaves, galangal (Siamese ginger) and an Australian finger lime. Galangal and kaffir lime leaves are used in Thai cooking.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2017)

Grow what you like to cook with


----------



## Caslon (Jun 9, 2017)

I grow alfalfa sprouts. That's all the sunshine my poor little north facing condo gets. None.  

Some use grow lights.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 9, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Grow what you like to cook with



This is what I was thinking as well. However, what I find is that if I have an excess of certain herbs (even some I don't normally cook with), I'll go searching for uses.

I tend to mostly grow just a few herbs that I like: chives, basil, mint, dill, and a few others. One herb I've tried to grow that doesn't seem to do well here is cilantro. I love the stuff and would use it up quickly, but it seems to always bolt before I get the chance. I've tried growing it in shadier areas, watering more often, etc. I haven't quite figured out the trick for growing it yet.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2017)

My cilantro bolts too!  I also haven't figured that out


This year Im growing basil, mint, parsley, chives, rosemary, garlic


I wanted to grow lemongrass again


Ive grown sage, oregano, and other stuff but don't use it that much so I quit


----------



## di reston (Jun 9, 2017)

I grow perennial and seasonal herbs. They're all easy to cultivate, but nevertheless it influences what I cook throughout the year, which is what I prefer.  I don't have a greenhouse, and I wouldn't have one here where I live because it would be a blight on the environment, and, anyway, our neighbours do the same, and the food we eat is seasonal in any event. There are other areas not too far from us where greenhouse cultivation is a normal part of growing produce for the markets in the big cities, but here we're in a Unesco site of special interest, so they don't encourage that. 

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 9, 2017)

I've got chives, mint, lemon balm, oregano, and a bit of thyme and sage, most of which the oregano has swallowed up.  All but the thyme and sage are extremely prolific.  I didn't get any annual herbs in this year, but usually have dill, parsley, and basil.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 9, 2017)

jennyema said:


> My cilantro bolts too!  I also haven't figured that out



Me too.
Mine goes straight to bolting every time.
Not that Im glad everyone else has issues, Im just glad that Im not the only one


----------



## blissful (Jun 9, 2017)

I put my cilantro in the lettuce garden, which means when it bolts and goes to seed, it comes up everywhere for years to come whether I like it or not. (I like for some to come up.) It comes up any time the seeds get near the surface, so when I plant lettuce, then a few weeks later too. 

If one big plant goes to bolt and seed, let it mature there, harvest the seeds (coriander). (alot of them fall in the garden) Then you can plant those for a few years. I think I still have a couple cups of coriander in my spice cabinet from last year. It is prolific so don't let it all go to seed.

You can get at least 2 good 'crops' of cilantro in Wisconsin, one in the spring into summer and another planted in july into the fall.

Dill is ready all at once too, so better to plant it every few weeks or months. I grow basil every year, make sure to cut it back, I didn't cut it back last year and they ended up being 4 feet tall and gangly.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2017)

blissful said:


> If one big plant goes to bolt and seed, let it mature there, harvest the seeds (coriander). (alot of them fall in the garden) Then you can plant those for a few years. I think I still have a couple cups of coriander in my spice cabinet from last year. It is prolific so don't let it all go to seed..


 

I did the same thing with my arugula a few years ago and I am still planting the seeds and enjoying crop after crop.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 9, 2017)

Some are easier that others to grow, depending where you live. 

Rosemary and thyme grow like weeds here, and over-winter for three years, easy, before getting out of control. Basil has to be planted every spring. 

Rosemary and thyme also handle the heat and drought well, here. They also put out quite  yield. One of each is plenty for my garden, giving me a two foot ball of herbs. 

I love basil, but have to keep it watered every day, which is a burden on my neighbors when I travel for business. 

My oregano, which I also love, is somewhere in between. It can go a few days without water, and will over-winter most years -- even under snow. My Italian parsley is summer hearty, but not winter. 

CD


----------



## blissful (Jun 9, 2017)

Jennyema, exactly! Good for you.

I learned something about saving seeds last year even though I've been saving some seeds for years and years. Lettuce seeds, and some herb seeds (like cilantro) are some of the easiest seeds to save. Just wait until the heads go to seed and start to fall, cut them off into a big plastic bag, let them sit in the sun and dry out, smash down the heads and stems and leaves through the plastic with a brick, sift and winnow and sift and winnow, and you get lots of seeds. Lettuce seeds are great to save, just watch them for 'fluff' on the seed heads which shows up as the seeds are ready.
I winnow most of mine by putting the smashed leaves/stems/seeds in a 9x13 metal pan, and blowing across it with a hair dryer carefully. The leaves and stems fly out and the seeds stay.


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 9, 2017)

jennyema said:


> My cilantro bolts too!  I also haven't figured that out


  I grew cilantro once, and it bolted fairly quickly.  I've read that you should plant cilantro every few weeks so you always have some available.  I don't use much cilantro, so this is more work than I'm willing to do.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2017)

blissful said:


> Jennyema, exactly! Good for you.
> 
> Just wait until the heads go to seed and start to fall, cut them off into a big plastic bag, let them sit in the sun and dry out, smash down the heads and stems and leaves through the plastic with a brick, sift and winnow and sift and winnow, and you get lots of seeds. .


 

I did this but was messy about it and had arugula growing in my lawn for two years ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 9, 2017)

Mom re-pots her tender herbs in the fall and brings them inside.  She has a table near a window where they continue throughout the winter.  Then they go into a container garden in the spring.

I bought slo-bolt cilantro and got it planted the other day.  Will see how that goes.  The parsley needs more shade, it just bakes in the full sun.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 9, 2017)

*Larry*



larry_stewart said:


> I grow Parsley,Sage ,Rosemary ,Thyme ( purposely listed in that order), Basil, Oregano, Bay Leaf, Chives ( Not sure if considered an herb)
> 
> I grow more basil and parsley than the others
> Im big on making tabouli, which calls for a hand full of parsley at a time, so I grow a decent amount since it wouldn't grow back quick enough for me to use it
> ...




Good evening. 

I grow Basil and it does not like extreme heat or cold.  In October, I take the basil off my terrace and bring them indoors ..   It does well indoors in light without direct sun.  

I also take in all the herbs I grow on the terrace as it is quite cold here during the Winter & very windy ( Barcelona ).  

Great post. 

Thank you and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 9, 2017)

I also had a devil of a time with bolting cilantro. When I found my little Mexican market sells a big bunch for a quarter I quit thinking about it. Love the stuff. We do well with growing thyme, and chives, but not so well with parsley.

*Larry*, your yard is just gorgeous!! Is that a white Chess Set in the corner?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 9, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> *Larry*, your yard is just gorgeous!! Is that a white Chess Set in the corner?



Yes, My son was in the chess club awhile back, so we used to play.  Now its more of a conversation piece.  These pics were actually of a few years ago.  Once things are in full bloom, ill get some updated pics.


----------



## letscook (Jun 10, 2017)

I grow basil, oregano, thyme, rosemary, parsley, chives, sage. 
Lots of basil for pesto.  When I get an a lot that I can't keep up with I clip the mixture of herbs and then chop them up put them in Ice cube trays put them in some olive oil and some with melted butter then when frozen pop them out and store in a freezer bag. When I m cooking in the winter months, just pop a cube into your pan and just like fresh picked. I also will make flavored butters - mix your fresh herbs with soften butter, then roll up into a log and freeze. Note: Buy ice cube trays and keep them separate for your herb freezing.  If you don't you will have ice cubes that taste like herbs.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 10, 2017)

CraigC said:


> We grow herbs and some exotic stuff based on usage. Rosemary, basil, parsley and thyme are always going (we really don't have a winter). We also have a Kaffir lime tree for the leaves, galangal (Siamese ginger) and an Australian finger lime. Galangal and kaffir lime leaves are used in Thai cooking.



Kaffir lime and lemongrass are good house plants and are two seasonings not easily found when needed.

Other than that I grow the usual, one plant each, except Rosemary, which survives here (zone 5) and is a yard plant.

I also have a programmable gadget (AeroGarden) given to me as a gift in my kitchen.  These things work.  Nice to have a few herbs within snipping distance of the stove.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 11, 2017)

Bigjim68 said:


> Kaffir lime and* lemongrass* are good house plants and are two seasonings not easily found when needed.
> 
> Other than that I grow the usual, one plant each, except Rosemary, which survives here (zone 5) and is a yard plant.
> 
> I also have a programmable gadget (AeroGarden) given to me as a gift in my kitchen.  These things work.  Nice to have a few herbs within snipping distance of the stove.



There are several "Asian" markets around us, one just a few blocks away, that carry lemongrass so we don't grow it. Galangal and kaffir are not always available fresh. Karen got some shiso seeds, but so far nothing yet. I wish I could find some fresh epazote, but haven't had any luck.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 11, 2017)

Bigjim68 said:


> I also have a programmable gadget (AeroGarden) given to me as a gift in my kitchen.  These things work.  Nice to have a few herbs within snipping distance of the stove.


I was looking at one of those myself. My kitchen tends to be somewhat dark, so I like the fact that it has its own source of light.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 11, 2017)

Arugula and cilantro both bolt as soon as they get any kind of hot weather so it's very difficult for us to grow them here other than over the winter months.

Sage dies off in the heat, so I usually plant some when it starts to cool off.

My shiso finally sprouted, but is still really tiny, so it will be a while before we can try that.  I can see the distinctive shape of the leaves now though.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 11, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I was looking at one of those myself. My kitchen tends to be somewhat dark, so I like the fact that it has its own source of light.



Steve, from my memory of your great kitchen picks, I see just the spot for one of those gardens!! Go fer it...I bet you'll love it, especially in those snowy winters!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 11, 2017)

I would choose rosemary, parsley, basil , thyme and mint. All easy to grow and have so many uses. If you have too much you can always freeze some in ice cube trays for later use.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 11, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Steve, from my memory of your great kitchen picks, I see just the spot for one of those gardens!! Go fer it...I bet you'll love it, especially in those snowy winters!


Well, great mind think alike. I know exactly the spot you're referring to, so I went online and ordered the AeroGarden this morning. It should be here next week.

By the way, if anyone else is interested, I found good deals right on the AeroGarden website. They're having a Father's Day Sale right now, and everything is discounted. I bought the top-of-the-line Bounty Wi-Fi model for $259, far less than the $399 MSRP, and even less than the $329 Amazon sells the same model for.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 11, 2017)

I pay through the nose for rosemary.  Either way -- if I buy a potted plant that's of usable size or for little cuttings at the market.  It doesn't over-winter here, and I think my house is too dry inside, so I wind up with a table full of needles like a Charlie Brown Christmas tree surrounding the pot.  

Otherwise, I pretty much grow herbs I like to use,  parsley, (+ 1 for tabbouleh) , sage, thyme,  lemon thyme, tarragon,  mint In Pots, (so it doesn't spread), oregano,   marjoram,  lots of basil.    I plant a 2nd go-around  with cilantro in about September when it's a little cooler.  I can't figure how Mexico and other hot climates are able to keep  growing cilantro.  Maybe with continuous plantings.    

Nasturtium leaves or flowers are  fun to use as an herb, and  can put a little peppery zip in salads etc,  I forgot to plant some as I just remembered this now.  I think I have  some saved seeds and they should still grow this summer.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> By the way, if anyone else is interested, I found good deals right on the AeroGarden website. They're having a Father's Day Sale right now, and everything is discounted. I bought the top-of-the-line Bounty Wi-Fi model for $259, far less than the $399 MSRP, and even less than the $329 Amazon sells the same model for.



 Too rich for my blood. So glad I live in a temperate climate and can grow lots of herbs year-round.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 11, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Too rich for my blood. So glad I live in a temperate climate and can grow lots of herbs year-round.



Yeah, I know. In fairness, they have a number of models that are quite a bit less. This is their top model I think.

Anyway, I realize that same money would buy a lot of seeds and pots, but I'm a boy who likes toys, and this one looks like fun.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 11, 2017)

Like Medtran mentioned, cilantro does not like heat.  I love cilantro and tried to grow it a few times. I planted it in December on the advice of the guys who take care of my yard and it still bolted the minute we had a fairly warm day. It was more trouble than it was worth, so I gave up and just buy it at the grocery store now.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 11, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I pay through the nose for rosemary.  Either way -- if I buy a potted plant that's of usable size or for little cuttings at the market.  It doesn't over-winter here, and I think my house is too dry inside, so I wind up with a table full of needles like a Charlie Brown Christmas tree surrounding the pot.
> 
> Otherwise, I pretty much grow herbs I like to use,  parsley, (+ 1 for tabbouleh) , sage, thyme,  lemon thyme, tarragon,  mint In Pots, (so it doesn't spread), oregano,   marjoram,  lots of basil.    I plant a 2nd go-around  with cilantro in about September when it's a little cooler.  I can't figure how Mexico and other hot climates are able to keep  growing cilantro.  Maybe with continuous plantings.
> 
> Nasturtium leaves or flowers are  fun to use as an herb, and  can put a little peppery zip in salads etc,  I forgot to plant some as I just remembered this now.  I think I have  some saved seeds and they should still grow this summer.



I grew up n one of the twin cities !!

Anyway, it over-winters here, so maybe try it


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 11, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> Yeah, I know. In fairness, they have a number of models that are quite a bit less. This is their top model I think.
> 
> Anyway, I realize that same money would buy a lot of seeds and pots, but I'm a boy who likes toys, and this one looks like fun.



Atta boy Steve, there are sure more dangerous and expensive toys than a top of the line herb garden!
Please post a picture so I'll know if you and I were thinking of the same great kitchen spot for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2017)

My two rosemary look great in the pots they came in, I'm scared to repot them into something else.  I wish it would over winter here, but I truly don't want to find out.  I've been trying to grow rosemary for a few years and have been unsuccessful in even getting it to grow in the house.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 12, 2017)

This was the first year my Rosemary ( outside) over wintered.  Needs a little pruning, but should fill out nicely as the season progresses  Usuall I run into the same problems as others.  The outside plant doesn't overwinter and if I have a inside plant, the inside conditions not enough to keep it alive.  It dries up, leaves fall off.  Whats most annoying is i usually can keep it alive until about 2 weeks before I can get it outside.  If it would just hang on a few more weeks, then Mother Nature could take over.

I have 3 aero gardens that I used religiously from about October through April.  Primarily for Basil, but on occasion, parsley and romaine lettuce.  I found the basil to be the most successful, as it would bush out as I used / pruned it.  I would get a few months out of each planting.  Nothing better than in the middle of the winter, 20 degrees and a foot of snow outside, to just walk downstairs and pick a hand full of basil for dinner.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 12, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> I have 3 aero gardens that I used religiously from about October through April.  Primarily for Basil, but on occasion, parsley and romaine lettuce.  I found the basil to be the most successful, as it would bush out as I used / pruned it.  I would get a few months out of each planting.  Nothing better than in the middle of the winter, 20 degrees and a foot of snow outside, to just walk downstairs and pick a hand full of basil for dinner.


That's kind of my plan for it, too. I was watching some YouTube videos yesterday that had people growing all sorts of things in their AeroGardens, including tomatoes, cucumbers, and strawberries. Those things might be fun to try as the weather outside starts to turn toward winter again. I was also thinking about trying spinach, since that's one veggie I eat a lot of.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jun 12, 2017)

Gosh, I'm learning so much about herbs by reading this.  Think I'll follow this.


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 15, 2017)

This year we have rosemary, thyme, basil, oregano, mint, chives, each in it's own pot on the new this year patio.  When we bought the house, we also bought the 1/4 acre lot next door, and we are gradually making it into our back yard.  Patio poured last fall, then had the ground tilled up and hydroseeded  a couple of weeks ago.  Now have some grass coming up.  Making progress anyway.







The chives came back as volunteers in the pot where we had them last year, after spending the winter in the shed.  Kendra set it out to plant something in, it rained that night and by noon the next day we had the first shoots popping up.  Now it's looking pretty good.

I had a potted rosemary plant that I managed to keep over one winter, but it didn't survive this last winter.  We actually had a rosemary plant in our back yard in SW Denver that survived as an annual.  Still not sure why (not supposed to make it through our cold, dry winters), as it would appear to die each winter, then the next spring new branches would start and by midsummer it was ready for clipping.  That little bush had a main stem that was more than an inch in diameter, yet it never grew more than a couple of feet tall, mostly spread out like a poorly managed bonsai tree.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe I should try planting the Rosemary in the ground instead of pots.  Mulch and cover well for winter.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jun 16, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> This year we have rosemary, thyme, basil, oregano, mint, chives, each in it's own pot on the new this year patio.  When we bought the house, we also bought the 1/4 acre lot next door, and we are gradually making it into our back yard.  Patio poured last fall, then had the ground tilled up and hydroseeded  a couple of weeks ago.  Now have some grass coming up.  Making progress anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a very nice looking back yard, Rick.  Wish we had room to do something like that with ours.


----------



## CakePoet (Jun 16, 2017)

I only grow Thymus serpyllum L, why? Well Breckland thyme / creeping Thyme, is hard to  kill, will take over if  not careful, but in a pot it seams to survive  everything and more.
So that is the only herb I grow because it the only herb that survives on my balcony.


----------



## goosander (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone, lots to think about. I've been thinking about the possibility of growing herbs indoors under lights so I don't have to worry about different climates etc. I wonder if anyone has any experience with that..?


----------

